# New Member on the Block



## fraziej1 (May 6, 2002)

Finally on !!!   

Tammy, Leah, I'm here !!!!!!!!!!1

Ok, here is my meal plan so far and have followed it to "T"

**4:30 - 3 betalean
**5-6 a.m. - weights and cardio

**7:30 a.m. 
1 1/2 scoop of Muscle Drive Protien - 35 g protien, 6 carbs, 4 fat
4 strawberries - # of carbs????
2 tbs heavy whipping cream - forgot to get this count
total intake - 35 g protien, approx. 14 g. of fat, 6-10 grms of carbs depending on how many carbs strawberries have.

**10:00
5 egg whites
2 yolks
1/2 cucumber
2 slices of extra lean turkey bacon
Total intake = 36 grams of protien, 12 g fat.

**1:00 (3 betalean)
1 5oz. can of turkey
1 cup salad w/ tomato
4 hard boiled eggs (no yolk)
2 tbs of light mayo
1/2 cucumber
Total intake = 33 g protien, 13 g fat

for the rest of the day it will be:

**4 p.m.
Nitrotech Shake = 40 g protien, 5 g carbs, only 3 g sugar, 1 g fat.
2 tbs of heavy whipping cream - ?? approx. 10 gms fat??

**6:30 p.m.
4 oz. chicken breast
1 cup salad
1 tbs. olive oil and vinegar
1 hard boiled egg (no yolk)
Total intake = 32 g protien, 10 g fat

**9:00 p.m.
1 can tuna
2 boiled eggs (no yolks)
2 tbs. light mayo
Total intake = 25 g protien, 11 g fat.

TOTAL DAILY INTAKE

201 g of protien
71 g fat (crap, something went wrong???need to modify??Maybe this should only be fat intake at 3 meals?????)
11-15 g carbs.

This is my tweak week.  Does this look right Leah?

Questions:
Light mayo ok as long as I have 2 tbs?
What do you think about the Nitrotek shake?

I weigh 135 pounds
5'3" tall
Please advise percentages that are ideal for me during tweak week then slow burning carb week..........really working on getting that last layer of fat off on the abs.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

looks like you got the hang of it.   I told you you would like it here!!!   

Everyone ~~   this is JoAnne, she is my workout partner that I've been telling you guys about.     Welcome her with open arms....ready to flame!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

no no, **resisting the urge to flame** that was her first post we have to be nice. 

hiya JoAnn, nice to see you here. It's cool and alot of fun.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 6, 2002)

No "e" at the end of JoAnn please.........


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

Resistance.....HA 
Very funny dvlmn!!!

She's good, she really works hard with her training.   We just have to   her with her diet......lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

dang, get your buddy tp in here he's the nutrition guy. Me my diet is good for me, but I can bet alot of people here wouldn't do it. Since I never eat vegetables. lol

Actually I think I need his help to lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

I know....I need to go find TP for her


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

What name do you want to go by? Frazie or Joann or what? 

Your diet is very complex, I think you'll want w8 or TP or someone else to look at it. I think everyone here will tell you that I keep things pretty simple. 

Welcome to IM!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 6, 2002)

TP?


----------



## fraziej1 (May 6, 2002)

JoAnn would be great!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 6, 2002)

JoAnn, TP is Twin Peaks, a member of these boards. He's very intelligent and always has good feedback on nutrition and such. He is also a judge in the current IM Challenge. He'll be around here sometime today...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

They are all cool and know there nutrition really really well.

I keep my diet even more simple than Miss LeDix here.   I am learning as much from the stuff they post, since I'm trying to become a PT eventually. But I just started studying so it'll be a while for me. lol


----------



## craig777 (May 6, 2002)

Welcome JoAnn   

A word of advice, stay away from Albob.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2002)

HaHaHa....yes, stay away from Albob...and Pitboss.....and Kuso.....

Naaa, all of those guys are okay -- sometimes!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2002)

WELCOME To OUR FAMILY JOANN!!!! Great to have ya here!!!!   Your lucky to have Fitgirl as a workout partner!! I wish I could come to Dallas and workout with you two!!!  
WELCOME~ AND YES..Watch out for the PORNO MEN On this BOARD!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2002)

Welcome  fraziej1

I'm impressed! But you're fat-phobic....it looks good, the level of fats I mean, 70g = good.

1 tbsp whipping cream = 5 gram fat

Since it's tweak week .....switch to full fat mayo (safflower if you can get it) and use one tbsp. Lose the bacon. Add some flax seed oil...either mix half & half w/ the olive oil for your salad or replace the whipping cream w/ it in one of your shakes (1 tsp flax = 5 gram fat)...and where are the carbs coming from in the shakes...one w/ 3 grams per serving would be better.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

Oh cool, thanks W8 for replying to her.   I know she has tons of questions.....

Hey Jo, let's talk about lunch today.    I brought my left over grilled sirloin but I need to get a sweet potatoe or baked potatoe or something.   I need to get my Nitro-Tech too and give you some money.  I'll email you.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 7, 2002)

Leah, I do have both flaxseed and safflower oil.  I'll go get the whole fat Mayo for the tweak week and use the light on slow burning carb week?
My protien shake's have 3 g carbs but since I am using 1 1/2 scoops to add more protien, this doubles the carbs.
Yesterday I bought a Whey Protein Powder, Strawberry that has only 3 g carbs and 40 g protien, also has some glutamin and BCAA, I had this last night with some almonds rather than the tuna........I don't like tuna much unless generously smothered with Miracle Whip Dressing (no,no).
Can you recommend how many almonds I should have or the fat content for a certain number so that I can add this to my fat count.
What's the deal with the extra lean turkey bacon.  I love this stuff and Tammy just bought some this a.m.
Can you advise how many carb's strawberries have.  
Yes I am fat phobic but I trust your advise and will consume all the fat that is required to give me the abs that I want to see at the end of 8 weeks.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 7, 2002)

No wonder you didn't make it to the gym, you were on the computer at 12:52 a.m.???? Shame on you.  Guess your muscle's didn't grow last night !! 
I am going to North Park Mall at lunch then have a mediation at 1:30.  Found some nice shoes at Foley's yesterday.  I brought my lunch today, same menu as yesterday.........decided to keep it consistent so that it is easier for me.  I will be leaving her at noon.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

Hey Jo, I sent you a regular email.  

I have a questions W8.   Why lose the bacon?  If we're not supposed to be fat phobic, does it really matter where we get that trace amount?  I think I'd rather have that little bit of fat from the bacon than the full fat mayo......  What's the diff.?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

25 Almonds: 

Calories 173.4
Total Fat 15.19g  23%  
   Saturated Fat 1.16g  6%  
   Polyunsaturated Fat 3.66g     
   Monounsaturated Fat 9.65g  
Total Carbohydrate 5.92g 
  Dietary Fiber 3.54g
Protein 6.38g 

Strawberries, frozen, unsweetened, Amount Per 4 berry:

Calories 14.84
Total Fat 0.0466g 
Total Carbohydrate 3.87g 
   Dietary Fiber 0.89g 
Protein 0.182g 

If you're using Fitday, you should be able to find these counts!

Bacon...this ain't the atkins diet! Seriously, we want 'healthy'...it isn't a 'eat fatty foods cause we're on a high fat' diet. While 2 slices of bacon I'm sure won't kill you...if we're tweaking, you might as well clean it up a bit!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 7, 2002)

Ok, just in case of miscommunication, this is EXTRA LEAN TURKEY
BACON.  Not the fatty stuff.  There is only 3 g fat for 2 slices but 6 g of protien.  I don't use this as the main source of protien, only to supplement to my already good source of protien.  
Still not ok?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

It's still a processed meat though isn't it? It's up to you really, I've provided the information, if you're okay w/ it and you think it's not holding you back, then go for it. Keep it in mind for a future tweak if you don't want to lose it now.


----------



## Jenny (May 7, 2002)

Hey JoAnn! Welcome to IM!


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

Hey fraziej1 

Welcome aboard  *rubs hands together*


----------



## fraziej1 (May 7, 2002)

Your right!  I am strongly against processed foods and this did not even click with me as being processed.  Thanks for the info. and YES I will loose it now.  I'll give my 2 packages it to fitgirl (hee hee)  Just joking!  Did you hear that fit girl, guess we'll save this turkey bacon for any free day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2002)

You're not giving that crap to me!!   Besides, I didn't think it even tasted that good and I had to cook the $hYt out of it just to get it to where it wasn't rubbery.  
***there's probably my reason for not eating it right there huh W8?***


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2002)

HELLOOOO  JO, WHERE ARE YOU?

I think you scared her Kuso.


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> I think you scared her Kuso.



Moi   I hope not.....well at least not yet anyway


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Oh way to go Kuso!! 
Just kidding!!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 9, 2002)

Ok, I'm back, feeling very tired today.  Here was my menu last night.
combo nacho's
little bit of fried fish
spinach & artichoke dip.
2 Barcardi lemonade drinks
2 or 3 colorado bulldogs
lost count on the mike's hard lemonade by that point.
Got home about 11a.m. 

I didn't work out today but almost did but had nothing packed so I went back to bed.  I might feel better right now had I worked out.  Thinking about going home early.
Nothing to eat here except RTD Nitrotek shake, some strawberries and cream and almonds.  Hoping fitgirl will have lunch with me today.
YES, BEFORE YOU ALL REEM ME, I KNOW I WAS BAD...........but my boss only comes into town once a month and this is the only time I really go to any happy hour !!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2002)

Hmmm.....well -- I know you were bad but I'm reemin' you anyway!

the fish would've been okay had it not been fried.   
spinach & artichoke dip --  
Bacardi lemonade drinks, 2 or 3 Colorado Bulldogs....well, which one was it?  2 or 3?  Lost count on the Mike's -- You bad girl!!  Oh well, it's your abs, not mine.....  

OK -- now that that's over....lunch today is cool.  See you after I tan.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Sounds like you had a lot of fun!!
hangover??
You should eat a GOOD lunch today!! 
take care!!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

damn Fitgirl chewed you up and spit you out!!! LoL!!
See theres a good friend...she tells ya the truth! Good job!! I was just trying to be sweet!!


----------



## kuso (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by fraziej1 *_
> YES, BEFORE YOU ALL REEM ME, I KNOW I WAS BAD...........



Fitbabe, I`m begining to like your friend already   

Anymore friends want to be reemed, just give em the addy


----------



## fraziej1 (May 9, 2002)

No hangover for me however Laura - my co-worker went home for the day.......feeling nautious.  I am just tired.  Alcohol will kill your metabolism.  Again, I have a 4 yr. old, I don't get to happy hour very often and talking wih the boss in a relaxed atmosphere is good for our work relationship.  He loves happy hour !!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Hey girl, well thats really cool that you were able to get out!!  I bet your a busy chick w/ a 4 year old!!
Your right alcohol does kill your metabolism.. I try to only drink on saturdays, if I drink at all! 
Take care!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 9, 2002)

Ok, I feel better now, alot better.  Fitgirl and I had steamed veggies and chicken and water.  She was kind to me!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Fitbabe, I`m begining to like your friend already
> ...





I knew it!!!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 13, 2002)

5/13/02
4:30 - 3 betalean
water

EXERCISE

Barbell Squats
1 set w/ 30#, 15 reps
2 sets w/ bar only - 40 - 50 reps
1 set of abs
3 sets of of 12 - straight leg dead lifts with bar only.
20 min. treadmill

MEALS

7:30 a.m.
5 eggs, 2 yolks w/ pico de gallo
1 slice extra lean turkey bacon (will be off of this soon)
1/2 grapefrut
1/2 cucumber
water

10:00 a.m.
1 1/2 scoops of Muslce Drive Protien Powder
2 tbs heavy whipping cream
1/2 grapefruit
1/2 cucumber

1:00 p.m.
5 oz canned turkey
4 egg whites
1 tbs full fat mayo
1 cut up small tomatoe
1 cup romaine lettuce
steamed asparagus & squash
water

4:00 p.m.
1 1/2 scoops of Musle Drive Protien Powder
1 tbs heavy whipping cream
1/2 cucumber
water

6:30 p.m.
Talapia
steamed asparaga & squash

9:00 p.m.
Whey Protien Isolate shake
almonds

(can't figure out how to use my flaxseed oil !!!)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2002)

Hmmm....I'd say add it to your veggies, but you're steaming them.  Maybe you could put it in your shake, do you use a blender for them?  
Other than that....I'd say Down The Hatch baby!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2002)

i steam brocolli and add flax to it AFTER i steam.  tastes pretty good (but then again....i am weird)

it's also very ok in tuna.  not gross at all.  i haven't tried it in a shake yet - but that's an option too.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 13, 2002)

Maybe it will dilute the taste of Tuna.  I'll try it.  Thanks


----------



## fraziej1 (May 14, 2002)

Addendum to yesterday' meals.

1p.m. meal occurred at 1:40 p.m.

6:30 - 6 oz. longhorn pattie w/ ff mushroom gravy
salad with olive oil & vinegar, water.

10:00 Myoplex Lite RTD low carb shake.  20 g protien, 3 carbs, <3 grams of sugar.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 14, 2002)

Today's meals so far.
4:30 (3)Betalean
7:30 - 5 eggs, 3 yolks, water
11:30 - 1 large sweet potato, 6-8oz chicken breast, roasted, tea.
(sweet potato had some butter in it that I scooped out plus I added a little bit of brown sugar topping) I know!
2: 00 - will have 1 1/2 scoop Muscle Drive Shake, w/ whipping cream, no carbs (I've had my carb up for the day)
Not sure what I'll have the rest of the day.


----------



## w8lifter (May 15, 2002)

Easiest way to take flax is in your shake! But, like everyone said....you can put it on veggies, raw as in a salad...makes a nice dressing mixed w/ vinegar or cooked...as in your sweet potato or broccoli, etc...you can mix it w/ tuna or you can take it from a spoon!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 15, 2002)

4:30 (3) betalean
Exercises:
2 sets of 12 barbell tricep presses
100 crunches
(2) oblique crunches
(2) 15 reverse crunches
20 min treadmill
10 min step mill
(2) 40 seated calf raises

7:30 - 5 egg whites, 2 yolks, 1 tbs. whipping cream, 4 strawberries.  Little water (dehydrating for pictures today)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JOANN......
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!

I'll have to take you to lunch next week sweetie.   I know your schedule is full for the rest of the week and the weekend.  Maybe I'll cook for you next week??


----------



## fraziej1 (May 16, 2002)

Sounds great!  Thanks.  I cannot seem to work this a.m.


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

C'mon Jo, you're no exception....post the diet and the workout!!


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

and pictures too..do you have pictures????


----------



## fraziej1 (May 16, 2002)

Thank you Princess.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

Yes she has pics......

Get on it girly...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2002)

Don't make me tell them about that glazed donut you had yesterday.    Go ahead, dare me?


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

um um um um um...glazed donut?????   

ya, please post pics!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

Happy Birthday!

Glazed donut...?!?

Pics...get to it!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 20, 2002)

Recent pictures, May.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 20, 2002)

2nd image


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

Your pic is sideways, but I like these.   I think the first one was one of my favorites.   

Lookin' Good!!!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 20, 2002)

*Pictures*

Picture, May.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

Oh yeah!! I like that one too.....nice biceps.

You know, you really are photogenic.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 20, 2002)

W8.  I have a challenge for you.  How would you like to be my coach and I will be your on-line student.  Twin Peaks is going to be fitgirl's coach and she is following his diet.  (see notes from him to her on his recommendations)  I told fitgirl this a.m. while we were working out that I wanted to put you and twin peaks up against eachother and let me and fitgirl be the test subjects.  Let's see who's plan gets us the best results.  What do you think, are you up for the challenge?


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Very very nice. You are a very beautiful lady.    

I like the last one best. You must be one of those gorgeous Texas ladies.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by fraziej1 *_
> W8.  I have a challenge for you.  How would you like to be my coach and I will be your on-line student.  Twin Peaks is going to be fitgirl's coach and she is following his diet.  (see notes from him to her on his recommendations)  I told fitgirl this a.m. while we were working out that I wanted to put you and twin peaks up against eachother and let me and fitgirl be the test subjects.  Let's see who's plan gets us the best results.  What do you think, are you up for the challenge?




Let's see what kind of replies that gets!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Your sooo Pretty!!! 
Great pictures girl!! You look really good..I can tell your working hard!!
Thats a good idea for W8 ..lets see what she says!! I'm sure she will! She's cool!~


----------



## fraziej1 (May 20, 2002)

Thank you Craig777 and Princess, you all are just too nice.  I CANNOT STAND THESE PHOTOS but I felt it only fair that I needed to post mine since fitgirl did as well.  I plan on taking some more, I was too tense on these pictures and you can see it in my face.
I need posing lessons from fitgirl, or a couple of drinks first.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2002)

Oh honey, you look just fine!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Hello Fraz or JoAnn ....

I am sorry that I have not seen this journal until today (b/c of a PM from JoAnn...) at any rate, its good to be here.  Fit -- seems like your friend has some spunk....why am I not surprised!

Nice pics.  You seem pretty hardcore as well -- I am impressed!  

I am always up to any challenge, but I know W8 is already training RD for his comp and is probably swamped.  Also, let me make clear (although it should be from my many posts in Fits journal) that I am a firm believe in different types of diets and am a fan of the DPW8esq diet.  More that than, however, I believe that different believe respond differently.  I recommend the diet I gave Fit in general but also believe that it will in particular help her based on following her journal for a few months.

Should we take this mini-test, or whatever you call it, there would need to be certain parameters however.  We can flesh them out more fully but I'd need firm a commitment from Fit, honestly with cheats, if any, complete trust (at least for the six weeks, constant updates, frequent pics (though you don't have to share them with Kuso!), and the ability to adjust the training a bit (Fit, I've been meaning to talk to you a bit about this).  So anyway, I am around....

and oh yea, welcome to IM Fraz...I can tell already that you'll like it here!

and finally, thanks for all those nice compliments folks, here I was being talked about and I didn't even know it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

TP....I am more than serious about the diet you've given me.   YOU HAVE MY FIRM COMMITMENT.  I am going to try my damnedest to work hard and no cheating.   I'm working on filling up with water between my meals so as to not want to cheat.   I think I'm going  to like this though.  

Jo -- I forgot that W8 was already training someone (how quickly we forget about everything except our own journal...hehe)
You should try this diet plan from TP though if you want to.   I'd be more than happy to have you join me on it.


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hello Fraz or JoAnn ....
> 
> I am sorry that I have not seen this journal until today (b/c of a PM from JoAnn...) at any rate, its good to be here.  Fit -- seems like your friend has some spunk....why am I not surprised!
> ...



Well said TP. RD is my (our...DPw8) main commitment at the moment and we are also training NG. I am not interested in a duelling diets type of challenge. As TP stated, online coaching such as this takes complete trust, commitment, honesty & faith! Not to mention vast amts of time! I will be here to offer support and tips, and answer your questions when you have them, but anything more than that and we have to talk $$$


----------



## fraziej1 (May 20, 2002)

Thanks Twin Peak for looking at my journal.  I will wait to hear from W8 before deciding which way I want to proceed as far as diet.  I will promise to be low maintenance for her if she decides to agree to this.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 20, 2002)

My food's this date thus far:
4:30 - 3 betalean
5:00 - Exercises
BACK - 2 (50) one arm dumbell rows
3 (40) low rows
20 min. treadmill
10 min. step mill
2(25) reverse crunches
50 ball crunches
16 oz. water

7:00 - protien shake w/flaxseed/35-40 g P/16 g fat
12 oz. water
9:45 - 5 egg whites, 2 yolks, 1/2 grapefruit. 8 oz. water


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_A word of advice, stay away from Albob.



What did I do?????    Hey JoAnn, welcome aboard.  I have no idea what Craig's problem is, guess he just can't keep up with us Pornal Masters.....................errrrr.............highly refined Masters of the inuendo..................errrrrrr..............Double Entendre Gifted..................errrrrrr................Ahhhhh the hell with it...................We're gonna have FUN!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by fraziej1 *_
> My food's this date thus far:
> 4:30 - 3 betalean
> 
> ...





Hey....where's the rest of it???


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Heck, I didn't mean anything by it. Albob is a lot of fun, and sometimes he is even witty.   Shhh don't tell him that.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 20, 2002)

Ok, fit girl, here's the rest.  Just posting as I go.
(3) betalean
1:00 p.m.
Pork Center Tenderloin
1-2 cups salad with carrots and tomato
1 tbs of oil & vinegar
a few almonds
water


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

MMMMM, sounds really good.

Albob and Craig....you guys are funny!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Albob and Craig....you guys are funny!!!



I'm funny as in someone with a brilliant sense of humor and he's funny to look at, right?


----------



## fraziej1 (May 20, 2002)

Yeah great, why not, let's do this together for 6 weeks.   Are all the notes in your journal that I need or did you have some PM's with valuable info?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

I think pretty much everything is in my journal.   go back and look.


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Albob, did you ever get that sneaky feeling when the ladies are on a mission, and focused that they ignore you as if you didn't exist. My wife does that also.  

and I think you got that backwards.  I am the brilliant witty one, and you are the comical relief.    Sort of like Arnold Schwartzenegger, and Danny Devito in Twins. i am Arnold, and you are Danny Devito.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ Sort of like Arnold Schwartzenegger, and Danny Devito in Twins. i am Arnold, and you are Danny Devito.



Hey what do I care, Danny got laid too.  

(Let's see 'em ignore THAT one.   )


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Yeah but Arnold got the hottie!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah but Arnold got the hottie!


In the looks department, true.  But I'd bet the red-head was FUN!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

That is very true Albob, and she wasn't bad to look at either, but we are bad. Here we are talking about other attractive ladies in the journal of a very gorgeous TEXAS lady.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_ but we are bad. Here we are talking about other attractive ladies in the journal of a very gorgeous TEXAS lady.



Suck up.


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

Hey, I know who's ass to kiss.


----------



## Tank316 (May 20, 2002)

fraziej1, welcome to IM, you look beautiful.keep up the hard work.looks like you met the fellow Horndogs already. there a tame bunch, right ALBOB


----------



## fraziej1 (May 21, 2002)

MAY 20TH - MEALS (exercise previously posted)

7:00 - protien shake w/flaxseed/35-40 g P/16 g fat 
12 oz. water 
9:45 - 5 egg whites, 2 yolks, 1/2 grapefruit. 8 oz. water
1:00 p.m. 
Pork Center Tenderloin 
1-2 cups salad with carrots and tomato 
1 tbs of oil & vinegar 
a few almonds 
water
4:30 - Salad w/carrots and tomato
Pork center tenderloin
a few almonds
7:30 - Turkey
Brocolli
Spinach
water.
9:15 - in bed.

MAY 21ST
4:00 - 3 betalean

4:45 - BICEPS
18-20 preacher curls, 10# (too light)
25 preacher curls 14# (no heavy enough)
12 preacher curls - 20# (just right)
3 sets of 11 reps of concentration curls, 20#
Cable Curls
35# x 25
50# x 12
 - TRICEPS - 
Seated Dips
1 set at 25# x 25 reps
2 sets at 35# x 12 reps
French Press
2 sets of 15 reps w/ bar only (30#)
1 set of 20 reps w/ bar only (30#)
Tricep Dips
3 sets of 12 dips, my weight
CARDIO
15 min. step mill

Meals
7:15 a.m.
5 egg whites, 2 yolks, water.  (still hungry)
TP, here are my measurements, please advise what protein, fat and carb content I should be having.
Fitgirl told me NO NO on the salad, spinach or brocolli I had yesterday for no carb days.  WHY???

Measurements taken today:
Waist - 28 3/4
Bust - 40
Torso - 32 3/4
Hips - 35 1/4
Weight - 138 lbs.


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

Well the reason she said No No was that salad, carrots, brocolli, and spinach are carbs, on a no carb day. TP, I will let you answer this, but I don't see anything wrong with some leafy, fribrous, carbs.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

Jo -- here's the diet that TP gave me.   I gave you a copy of it this morning but here it is so you'll have it in your journal.   
TP -- I am correct that on no carb days, that means, NO CARBS, right?
Was my diet correct yesterday?  I just want to make sure that Jo understands?


Since you asked (in a PM) I will give you a diet that has twice gotten me into contest shape: 

1. Cardio -- 4 times per week. 45 minutes, moderate intensity. One gram of Liquid L-carnatine 1/2 hour before. 

2. Food -- high protein, low fat moderate carbs (W8 isn't going to like this!) 

You MUST cycle your carbs. Its a three day rotation: high carb, low carb, no carb. 

What types of carbs are allowed? You already know: veggies, oatmeal, potatoes, yams, brown rice, not much else. 

Protein sources: lean beef, chicken, tuna, fish, ostrich, lean pork, egg whites, buffalo, turkey. 

Meals -- 6 per day 

Rules: 
-- each meal must have AT LEAST 25-30 g protein from the above sources EVERY DAY 
-- no carb days -- foods only from the protein list all meals. 
-- low carb days -- in addition to above, meals 1-3 can have 30-50 g of carbs from the carb list 
-- highcarb days -- meals 1, 3, and 5 AS MUCH carbs as you want (as long as you get enough protein), meals 2 and 4, 30 g of carbs. 

Though I didn't do this back then, I'd add 1 tsp of flax in the morning and one at night. Take 10 g glutamine after you workout. Remove all bars and RTDs. No sauces, condiments, etc except salt, soy sauce and mustard. 

Its bland but it works. Do this for six weeks and it will rip you up. Continue to lift hard and heavy and over 6 weeks you should not lose any muscle. I'd like to reevaluate it then. I'd also like to check in an see how its going. If you do this hard core and post (or PM) weekly or biweekly pics we can see the progress. 

I know DPW8 won't approve (not enough fat) but I have been paying attention to how your body reacts for a while and I believe this will work. But we need to monitor closely and keep tabs. Oh yeah, keep the water content high! 

Let me know if you want to try this. 

Please keep in mind this is not a permanent or long term diet, it is extreme, but has twice worked well for me. If something doesn't make sense let me know


----------



## w8lifter (May 21, 2002)

You should still be able to eat fibrous veggies on no carb days! They have fibre, and it takes more energy to digest them than they contribute! There's no reason not to eat them!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

This post is going to end up being longer than I'd like (since I've said this all before and since I am swamped) but I'd like to set the record straight.

First, the is no one perfect theory for diet or training.  Some theories have scientific backing, others only anecdotal, and other just don't work.  Most work some of the time for some of the people.  A few work almost all the time on almost everyone.  But that is not to say that two equally effective diets will be equally effective on any one individual.

Second (now that you have the philosophy), over the last decade or so there has been a groundswell of support for high protein, low (or no) carbs and moderate to high fat.  Especially now in the bodybuilding field.  This site is a prime example.  There is good reason.  Such a diet is based on human physiology, and has been scientifically AND anecdotally proven.  I myself am a supporter of such a diet.

However, though it will work for some (perhaps many), I cannot get to a "shredded" state (read that, contest ready), taking such an approach.  I can, however, live generally w/ a BF% in the 12-18% on this lifestyle.

For me to get lean, I need to cut both my carb AND fat intake.  And this includes cutting good carbs.  Because of my body type and propensities, I came up with a personal diet that I used twice and ONLY for bodybuilding competitions.  I have also put two friends on this diet for prep of there contests (one of them won his first show).

The diet that Fit has started (and is outlined in great detail in her journal) is just that diet.  I would not recommend it on a lifestyle basis for everyone.  Nor is it a long term "lifestyle" diet, it would need to be modified.  Instead it is a very effective (from personal and anecdotal evidence, but not scientific) diet for short term cutting.  However, it IS BASED on scientific evidence regarding the human physiology.  Indeed it is based on the following principles:

-- high protein is needed to maintain and increase muscle mass
-- controlling insulin levels
-- cycling food quanties keeps your metabolism from going stale
-- calories must be reduced in order to shed bodyfat
-- small frequent food intake is better utilized nutritonally and keeps the metabolism primed

It also applies the following emotional theories:

-- anyone can do anything for a short period
-- having a high carb day to look forward to everythree days is beneficial to the mental state (and calorically offset by the no carb days)

So, while I am not a scientist, this diet does incorporate proven theories.

Got it?  These are my opinions.  Now, if you want to follow THIS diet, NO carbs are allowed on "no carbs days" (thanks Craig).  You can have plenty on your low carb days and unlimited on your high carb days however.

If you choose not to follow the diet to a tee, great.  Feel free to take liberties and alter.  If you do, let me know the success you have, because I have not tried many tweeks which you could come up with.  I can't guarantee success, but I am certainly NOT egotistical enough to believe that someone can't come alone and make a few tweeks and make the diet MORE effective.

I will say that I generally disagree that fibrous veggies are negative calories.  I have heard both sides to this coin and I don't believe there is scientific agreement on this (i.e. its subject to debate).  With the exception of celery, I should say.

These are my thoughts, if you have a specific question that is not already addressed here, or in other jourmals and posts please ask.  But also there is info my journal on this, which is a slight variation.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

Damn that was long!  Sorry Fit, you no longer have my longest post!


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

Hey TP, can I summarize.

No carbs, means no carbs. Period


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

Don't worry about it.   I'm glad you cleared the air, so to speak.
I just hope fraziej1 realizes that what I'm doing may or may not work for her.   And she certainly doesn't have to adhere to my meal plans.  If she is still in her "tweaking stage" and doesn't feel comfortable switching mid-stream, then certainly she shouldn't do it.

I, on the other hand, need this type of structure.   My body holds onto weight and fat like there is no tomorrow.  I'm sure my pics are evidence of such.   I believe this will work for me.   I'm determined to make it work.   You know what they say -- "What the mind conceives, The body achieves."


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

Craig, good summary, you have such a way with words!  Obviously, I am too damn wordy!

Fit -- I agree!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

That was awesome TP!!!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 21, 2002)

OK, I'm back.  Great info. TP and I will trust what you say and do the best that I can.  I won't cry over a loss of carbs on certain days, no big deal !!
Am I correct to say that I also need 25-30 grams coming from protien despite our weight difference?
I don't see where you mention what fat sources you want us to have and how many grams per meal.
thanks for your help.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

Yeah the same amount of protein should be fine (maybe a drop more).  There is trace fats in the protein sources.  Also you should take a tablespoon of flax once a day.  On this plan you should only be getting 20-25 grams of fat per day, which adds up from the chicken, lean meat, occassional egg yolk, etc, but almonds are a no-no.

Can you respost in you measurements section your heigh if it isn't there, and can you post some vertical pictures?


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_can you post some vertical pictures?



What's the matter TP, neck getting sore?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2002)

LOL.....that is too funny!!!!

Oh, I guess I should go post my height too.   Or did you already know that I'm only 4'10"?


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

oh my gosh, your soo tiny!!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 21, 2002)

I am taking more photos tonight where I am more "myself" and more relaxed and my hair won't look like crapl
Ok, take away my almonds, is there anything I can appreciate here...........next you'll be telling me that sex burns off calories and to get plenty of it..........


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_did you already know that I'm only 4'10"?



OK, which one of you guys is gonna have the guts to make a "flat head" comment?  

P.S. to fraziej1:  Did you know that sex burns off calories and you should get plenty of it.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

4'10" and a 36 D
5'3" and a 40" bust

they really do grow them bigger in Texas!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

I'm glad I'm not the only healthy person around here that noticed those measurements.


----------



## craig777 (May 21, 2002)

Texas, gotta love it.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I'm glad I'm not the only healthy person around here that noticed those measurements.



Noticed???  Sorry albobby, but I ASKED for them.


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

I'd first like to say .. welcome!!! and it's great to see you're taking the time to put this journal together. It can be fun, especially here, lots of support or scolding depending on how you look at it...  you're doing great, keep it up!!! 

Now that I got that said... I just had to rotate your pics. I don't mind looking at you sideways, kind of like me laying on the bed.. but dammit you got to be naked then!!! Geez...


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

I must say you are a definate hottie!!!  And it has nothing to do with the 40 inch bust.. not for a second....  okay maybe a little he he


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Twin Peak, take care of some administrative duties and clean out your PM box!


----------



## Pitboss (May 21, 2002)

We have so many beautiful ladies from TX here...  what is it? The water?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

Thanks PB!  But I must say -- of course it has to do with the bust size!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 21, 2002)

All clean Miss L, at least my inbox that is....


----------



## fraziej1 (May 22, 2002)

TP, how does this look so far????

Yesterday's remainder of meals.
Meal 3 - chicken fajita meat
Meal 4 - Pork Center Tenderloin
Meal 5 - Turkey
Meal 6 - Low carb Myoplex shake

MAY 22ND
Workout
45 min. Cardio
15 min. abs

Breakfast
6 Egg, white only, cooked  115 calories,  0 fat,  2 carb,  24 P 
1 Egg, yolk only, cooked   61 calories,  5 fat,  0 carb, 3 P 
1.5 cups Oatmeal, cooked 218 calories,  4 fat, 38 Carb 9g Protien
1 teaspoon of Flaxseed oil 40 calories, 4 g Fat. 
Totals  433 calories, 13 fat,  41 carbs,  36 protien 

Fitgirl's cooking lunch !!!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 22, 2002)

Pitboss, what exactly are you doing in your little picture, taking a leak???  Thanks for the compliments and I drink bottled water only so Texas ladies can only attribute their looks to their hard work and dedication, not the water.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 22, 2002)

Looks good.  Can you post what day of the cycle you are on each morning -- while I remember that today is the low carb day, I can't possible keep track down the road.  

Also, what are the macros on the myoplex shake?


----------



## craig777 (May 22, 2002)

> *Originally posted by fraziej1*
> 
> Pitboss, what exactly are you doing in your little picture, taking a leak???



    Poor Pitboss.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 22, 2002)

This is low carb day.  Myoplex low carb drinks are 20 g P, 4 g carb.
I only had this because I was in bed by 7:30 and that was the only thing my husband could cook me.  I was exhausted yesterday, maybe it's because of the no carbs or the 2 1/2 hr. meeting yesterday.
OMG, this flaxseed taste like some kind of fish oil and has got to go.  I cooked in my eggs and I wanted to gag !  It was ok in my protien shakes.
I AM STUFFED, nearly couldn't finish the eggs by the time I got through with the oatmeal.  Didn't even finish the oatmeal.
PT, should I be concerned about the minimum amounts of carb in my protien shakes.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

NO SHAKES.....NO BARS!!!!!

Okay, now that that's said.  What about meal #2, have you had that yet?


----------



## fraziej1 (May 22, 2002)

In response to you YELLING at me, my myoplex, low carb shakes have NO sugar !!  That is why we are to have NO BARS.  Sugar content is too high in bars and most RTD shakes.  Myoplex Low Carb shakes have no sugar.  Carbs are less than 3.  I hope that TP will agree that this is no different that protien powder in a can.
TP, are you backing me, eh!
What about lunch girl, do you need to reshedule.  Did you chew some butt at work.
Mid morning snack was my Mega Whey protein shake.


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by fraziej1 *_
> Pitboss, what exactly are you doing in your little picture, taking a leak???



Hey I need to use both hands.. any problems with that???


----------



## fraziej1 (May 22, 2002)

Hey, each to their own !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

Yeah, we're on for lunch.   And we can take pics too if you want.   I just don't think I'll have time to go by the house too.   We can do that another day.

And.....I've already cleared it to take a long lunch tomorrow.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by fraziej1 *_Pitboss, what exactly are you doing in your little picture, taking a leak???



His left hand is holding a magnifying glass and his right hand is holding a pair of tweezers.  I'll leave the rest up to your imagination.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> NO SHAKES.....NO BARS!!!!!



I've created a monster!!!  I love it!

Sorry Frazie but in this cutting diet (which is only six weeks) all powders are cut out.  When I have used this diet I cut all artificial food sources for the last six weeks (but not the first six).  If you want to do a modified version that is fine but don't use the myoplex on your no carb day.

I am on a modified and I use Isopure Protein powder (no carbs no fat!).  The reason for the whole foods is that it, I believe, is better for your metabolism.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I've created a monster!!!  I love it!





Do I get a top hat, tux and cane?  Can we sing "Putting on The Ritz?"


----------



## fraziej1 (May 22, 2002)

Alright!  You win!  Will post my pic's in a minute.


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> His left hand is holding a magnifying glass and his right hand is holding a pair of tweezers.  I'll leave the rest up to your imagination.



Actually you know how you can flip a magnifying glass over and it makes things smaller?? Yeah well that's what I was doing... just trying to get Albobs perspective on his thing!!!!!!  


Ouch!!! he he


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by fraziej1 *_OMG, this flaxseed taste like some kind of fish oil and has got to go.  I cooked in my eggs and I wanted to gag !




    NEVER use Flax seed oil to cook with, it breaks down the fatty acids and renders them useless to your body.  Take it straight or don't take it at all.   (Miss LeDix would be so proud of me for not making that sound more pornal than it already does.   )



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_Do I get a top hat, tux and cane? Can we sing "Putting on The Ritz?"



"Oh sweet mystery of life I've finally found you."   I LOVE that movie!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Actually you know how you can flip a magnifying glass over and it makes things smaller??




PSSSST.............Pitboss.............No, you can't................You're thinking about a telescope.   

Nice try though.


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> PSSSST.............Pitboss.............No, you can't................You're thinking about a telescope.
> 
> Nice try though.



Credit is due... amazing for a man who scored a 38 on his ASVAB!!  he he


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Credit is due... amazing for a man who scored a 38 on his ASVAB!!  he he



Sure am glad they sat me next to that smart kid.


----------



## fraziej1 (May 22, 2002)

NO FLAXSEED FOR ME.  If I can't have it in a protien powder shake then I cannot consume this crap.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by fraziej1 *_
> NO FLAXSEED FOR ME.  If I can't have it in a protien powder shake then I cannot consume this crap.



Wait a minute!!!  I said never COOK with it.  You CAN have it in a shake.  You can have it in almost any meal as long as you don't heat it up.  It's the heat that destroys the fatty acids.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

I love that movie too Albob!!!   One of my all time favorites.

JO.....what are you waiting on....come on.   show everyone my cute swim suit.


----------



## Pitboss (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I love that movie too Albob!!!   One of my all time favorites.
> 
> JO.....what are you waiting on....come on.   show everyone my cute swim suit.



yeah enough about EFA's!!!! Time for TNA!!!!  Oops sorry got carried away...


----------



## nikegurl (May 22, 2002)

don't give up on the flax.  it's not so bad - really!
try it in your shakes.  try it in tuna.  try it on top of steamed veggies.  i nuke my brocolli and then after put the flax on top.  not the same as heating the oil like if you cook with it (don't!)

w8 does this all the time and i did it yesterday - when i realized i had skipped the fat in my meal i just poured out the tbs of flax and chugged.  

it's good stuff.  i'd say at least 1 Tbs a day - try for 2?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2002)

Hello....Jo.  Did you forget how to upload those pics?   C'mon sister...I wanna see, I wanna see!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

More pics?? Cool!! YA POST EM' GIRL!


----------



## fraziej1 (May 22, 2002)

Oh, Oh, I put them in the Picture Gallery !! Look there!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

Oh cool..going there now!


----------

